# Aquarium base



## Fisher2007 (4 Mar 2018)

My next question for you guys....

What are people using as bases for their tanks?  Obviously polystyrene works a treat but for aquariums where the stand doesn't cover it what are the alternatives?  I've been told floating base tanks don't actually need a base providing they are on a very strong, stable and obviously perfectly flat cabinet top.  That sounds ideal for my pending rimless but having kept fish for 30+ years it's a new one on me so wanted to check 

Tried doing a search but words such as base throw up endless amounts of threads

Cheers


----------



## foxfish (4 Mar 2018)

I would think at lot depends on the tanks dimensions.
Not many surfaces are really flat so I would ulways use something under the tanks base to feel safe.
Polystyrene wall paper backing is about the thinnest you can easily find.
Do you have a problem using something underneath  the tank base?


----------



## Fisher2007 (4 Mar 2018)

Tank base will be 1450 x 450

No problem with using something as a base providing it looks good


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2018)

I've had just one floating base tank. On the manufacturer's instructions it said not to put anything underneath...There's no point really as the glass doesn't touch the bottom of the stand...


----------



## Fisher2007 (4 Mar 2018)

Yeah, that's what I was told too. Just goes against every tank I've had before


----------



## MarkyP (4 Mar 2018)

I have used laminate flooring polystyrene insulation before and had no problems


----------



## tam (4 Mar 2018)

My little cube came with yoga mat type stuff that's about 4mm.


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2018)

craft foam works fine, and you can get it larger sheets in the range A1 size and above.


----------



## alto (5 Mar 2018)

If you want an actual function performed, styrofoam & any other similar "open cell" foam is useless - 
air supports ...... well AIR .....


----------



## Fisher2007 (5 Mar 2018)

Thanks for the replies

Is using no base an option?  Anyone come across the floating base rimless scenario?


----------



## ian_m (5 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> Is using no base an option?


No. My mate cracked the base of his tank, by placing it on a stand and having a grain of sand underneath it. The crack originated, after many months, from the grain of sand. Tank was repaired and tank is now on polystyrene sheet painted black with black board paint. (I think you have to undercoat the polystryene first with MDF primer, before the black paint will stick).


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Mar 2018)

Floating base tanks don’t need anything under them but for obvious reasons what they rest on should be level


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Mar 2018)

I use this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium...881060?hash=item1a444a7924:g:pc4AAOSw3uBZsSws


----------



## Fisher2007 (5 Mar 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I use this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium...881060?hash=item1a444a7924:g:pc4AAOSw3uBZsSws


 
I like the look of that!  I'm not convinced about the floating base bit.  A bit of foam just in case I think is a good thing (correct me if I'm wrong though!)

Cheers


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2018)

That is what I like about the EA tanks. Come with a foam base pre glued on. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------

